# Anonymity in business



## G2007 (25 Jul 2008)

Is it possible for anonymity with the CRO and using a website?
We are in the process of setting up a new retail business and website and would prefer to keep things private.
I know that some developers use their solicitors name/address with the CRO. What about using a .IE domain.. Is it possible to do similar?
Many thanks


----------



## WaterSprite (25 Jul 2008)

We need more detail.  You can't keep a company name private.  You can have a registered office that is not related to you personally.  You can't keep directors' names secret.  I don't believe there's anywhere you have to mention a domain address (unless of course the company name is the same as the address).  More detail is required about what exactly you want to keep confidential before I (at any rate) can give any other info on it

Sprite


----------



## MandaC (25 Jul 2008)

What most people would do in this situation is to appoint either their Solicitors/Accountants/Tax Advisors as Directors & Registered office or some company formation agents provide directors and registered office facilities also.

In respect of the shareholding, again it is possible to appoint nominee shareholders who will need to complete a declaration of trust stating that they hold the shares as nominees for the beneficial owners.


I dont know anything about domain names, etc, so can't help you there.


----------



## G2007 (25 Jul 2008)

Thanks guys..
Basically I will be setting up a retail business as a sole trader starting off..
Business name say.. JoesBooks. Website JoesBooks.ie.
Anyone can get personal details on the CRO website if they search the company name.. Also the same with whois.ie.

I was hoping to avoid this if possible..
Thanks again


----------



## Purple (25 Jul 2008)

What's the big secret?


----------



## WaterSprite (26 Jul 2008)

You can just register WidgetCo Ltd as the company and register JoesBooks.ie as the webdomain but hide Joesbooks.ie from the general public using password protection so that the great unwashed can't stumble upon it.  And you can give out the password as and when you want to beta test to relevant people.  Even registering the "proper" company name as Joesbooks ltd might be ok because the list of company names is loooooonnnngggg and boring - doubt if there's any trolls looking to see who's registered what as a company.  But, from what limited amount you say (and I understand if you want to keep it to yourself), if it's a web-based business, I'd register a completely different company name and then register the branded domain name and work from there.

Sprite


----------



## G2007 (26 Jul 2008)

Cheers Sprite for the early morning reply 

The main thing is to keep anonymity from whois.ie, as our current business gets hassled by calls etc because personal details are available.. The public retail unit will display the website address as the business name.. ie. joesbooks.ie

Is it possible to use my accountants or solicitors details when registering the domain name?

Thanks again!!


----------



## mathepac (26 Jul 2008)

G2007 said:


> ... Is it possible to use my accountants or solicitors details when registering the domain name? ...


I very much doubt it in the current climate, but just for the hell of it, why don't you ask them.


----------



## bond-007 (26 Jul 2008)

An post are obliged to supply the name and address of a PO Box holder on request.

If you want a private domain name, godaddy.com offer an anonymous registration service. If anyone looks your domain up on the whois it will show up as owned by "Domains by proxy". They will not tell anyone your details without a valid court order.


----------



## Complainer (4 Aug 2008)

Savvy consumers will be cagey about doing business with an online presence where there is no physical address and/or landline number available.


----------



## Ghodadaba (5 Aug 2008)

G2007 said:


> The main thing is to keep anonymity from whois.ie, as our current business gets hassled by calls etc because personal details are available..


 
So what you're saying is..... you want to want to set up an online retail business. But you want to do it in such a way as to make it difficult for users who have complaints to contact you directly? Isn't that a little strange? Or even a little anti-consumer?


----------



## CompanyForm (13 Aug 2008)

An important point to note here is that you cannot use a PO Box as your registered office address..


----------



## jhegarty (13 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> An post are obliged to supply the name and address of a PO Box holder on request.
> 
> If you want a private domain name, godaddy.com offer an anonymous registration service. If anyone looks your domain up on the whois it will show up as owned by "Domains by proxy". They will not tell anyone your details without a valid court order.



I am 98% sure there is no such service for .ie because of the strict iedr rules....


----------



## bond-007 (13 Aug 2008)

Strict my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.  Anyone with €20 can register a business name and hey presto a .ie domain. You only have to look at police.ie etc etc. 

I relation to your post, this only available for .com domains supplied by godaddy.


----------

